# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Venus nga Diego Velazquez

## denku

Diego Velazquez:1599-1660
Kjo eshte e vetmja pune nudo qe ka mbijetuar ne kohe nga ky piktor.Kisha e asaj kohe nuk e pelqeu kete veper,kryeveper do thosha pasi ishte nga te parat nudo.
Venus qe ishte me e bukura e te gjitha perendive,paraqitet nga artisti pas banjes dhe i biri i saj Cupidi i mban pasqyren ne te cilen ajo shikohet dhe shikon gjithashtu me te njeten freski dhe shikuesit e sotem.
Ne vitin 1651 eshte rregjistruar per here te pare kjo veper marre nga koleksioni i Marques del Caprio,I biri i kryeministrit spanjoll te asaj kohe.Duhet te jete bere me porosi per Markezin dhe eshte shfaqur ne fshehje,kuptohet nga frika e Inkuizicionit.
Piktura njihet me emrin The Rokeby Venus pasi eshte marre nga Morrit Collection ne Rokeby Hall dhe tani ndodhet ne Galerine Nacionale ne Londer.
The Rokeby Venus
Vaj ne telajo me permasat 122,5x177 cm
Shijojeni kete bukuri!
Pershendetje!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## denku

Monet,Claude-Oscar:1840-1926
E c'mund te thuhet me teper per kete pune te madherishme pervec se e mrekullueshme?
Ky aritst nuk mund te sillte me mire me ngjyrat e ndezura, kombinimin e tyre ne teresi dhe zambaket ne hollesi,Idene e stines se veres.
Ne 1883 piktori levizi nga parisi ne qytetin Giverny.prane shtepise se tij ndodhej dhe pellgu i qe u be i famshem nga punet tija.Pasi e bleu kete vend ,Monet ndertoi nje ure me stilin japonez.Ne 1900 ai paraqiti 10 pune qe kishin per baze kete pellg.Te gjitha me  vaj ne telajo,paraqesin pellgun ne momente te ndryshme,duke u bazuar ne ndryshimin e drites apo pozicioneve.
Kam patur fatin ta shoh nje nga keto pune ne Tate Gallery ne Londer.

Vaj ne telajo me permasat 88,3 x93,1cm

----------


## denku

Holbein i riu,Hans :1497/8-1543
Kjo veper titullohet:  Jean de Dinteville dhe Georges de Selve(Ambasadoret)
Kjo pikture i eshte kushtuar ketyre dy ambasadoreve.Sic do ta shihni eshte perfekte ne cdo hollesi.Si njerez te ditur qe jane, personazhet jane te rrethuar nga shkresa,libra nje glob poshte tavolines ,nje vegel muzikore,vegla dhe libra te tjere qe tregojne nivelin e dijes dhe kultures te dy miqve,ne ate kohe.
Por pjesa me e bukur dhe me terheqese eshte ajo kafka poshte kembeve te tyre,qe ka imazh te shprishur.

Tani po ju them qe te coheni nga karrigia dhe ta shikoni kete kafke nga ana e djathte e kompiuterit(e djathta JUAJ GJITHASHTU)Imazhi saj do te qartesohet po ta shikoni me vemendje.Kafka do marri formen e saj.
Ja perse me pelqen kjo pikture.Eshte me te vertet nje zbulim i madh ne shprehjen e vizioneve me ane te nje peneli.
Gjendet ne galerine nacionale ne Londer.
Vaj ne dru me permasat:207x209,5cm

----------


## Fiori

Faleminderit qe solle "Ambasadoret" ... kam shume per te thene per kete pikture, pasi e kam studiuar me imtesi, periudhen kur kjo eshte pikturuar si dhe ate vete. Nga e hena do shkruaj nje permbledhje te shkurter mbi te.

----------


## ornament

E forte Fiori, si gjithmone gjëne (pikturen) me "koti" do komentoje. Nejse, nejse vazhdo, jam kurrioz me lexu komentin tend.

ps; denku, ate nudon e Velaskezit, s'duhet ta shoqeroje me keto te dyja te me poshtemet, sepse ha buke veç. Velaskes futet te kategoria e PIKTOREVE TE MEDHENJ. 
Monet, futet tek piktoret e MIRENJOHUR.
Ndersa Holbein futet tek ILUSTRUESIT (fotografet e kohes), tek te cilet "imtesia e detajit" VRET 'jeten' e subjektit te vepres. Kjo e fundit perveç "refimit realitetit" s'tregon asgje tjeter.

----------


## denku

Ornament,pikerisht kjo teme eshte e gjithaneshme dhe me thuaj cili piktor deri tani ka arritur te shprehe kaq mire levizjen e nje objekti te hedhur ne telajo?Per ato vite qe eshte bere, eshte nje zbulim dhe pse jo shprehje e ralitetit,por bukur ama dhe artesisht e arrire.
Nuk i kam vene keto vepra ketu qe ti krahasoj me njera -tjetren por dua te sjell ketu ndryshmerine midis tyre dhe ti bej te ndihen vezhguesit si ne nje galeri forumi te vogel
Pershendetje!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Fiori

Me lart permenda se do flisja pak per pikturen Ambasadoret por kete jave nuk kam pasur mundesine te ulem ne kompjuter dhe tani qe po kerkoja nuk po gjej as permbledhjen qe kisha bere kohe me pare per kete veper. 

Gjithsesi me pak fjale - cfare doja te permendja eshte se kjo veper eshte nje nga pikturat e para anamorfike dhe fakti se eshte nje pikture me masa reale e komplikon me shume krijimin e nje pikture te tille. Imagjinoni vetem durimin qe i duhet nje njeriu per te pasqyruar dicka kaq gjigande dhe reale ne pikture. Piktori duhet te kete jo vetem talent dhe durim, por mbi te gjitha te njohe me shume se bazat e matematikes. Ata njerez te cilet kishin kaq shume njohuri ne matematike i mbanin njohurite e tyre sekrete ne ate kohe. (ndersa sot edhe femijet mund te bejne dicka te tille fare thjesht ne kompjuter) Holbein eshte i njohur per piktura anamorfike te ketyre dimensioneve te obortareve dhe qeveritareve te vendeve ku "kalonte". 

Kafka ne kembet e abasadoreve eshte perdorur per te kujtuar forcen e vdekjes dhe sa e pavlefshme eshte gjithe njohuria apo pasuria e ambasadoreve para vdekjes. Menyra me e lehte per te dalluar keto lloj imazhesh anamorfike eshte duke perdorur pasqyra anamorfike te cilat en shumicen e rasteve jane konike ose cilindrike. Me poshte po vendos nje foto te pjeses se kafkes te "formuar" nga kompjuteri.

 


*_anamorfoza - nga Greqishtja do te thote "e formuar perseri". Eshte procesi i disfigurimit se perspektives se nje imazhi ne menyre qe dimensionet e sakta te imazhit mund te shihen vetem nq se kendi i veshtrimit te imazhit eshte i njejte me kendin e shfigurimit te tij._

----------

